# Polish Windows (Importing Windows from Poland)



## inchbyinch

Hi all

Im planning/building my house at the moment and from what I hear one can make great savings on top quality products if you are willing to invest time and effort into researching the topic (is this true?). I was just wondering has anyone had first hand experience with importing these windows? If so what is your experience? What type of glass were you able to get with it? Did the windows come with glass in it or did you buy the glass here and order the frames only? How did you import them? Did you go and visit the factory? Did the language issue make things difficult?

Its an interesting topic and opens a whole debate as to the viability of our construction industry and its spin offs! If one can get windows cheaper in Poland what else can you buy around the globe??


----------



## JohnDOD

Just got a quote from a guy that originally bought his windows from Poland and got them installed by a local installer, he saved up to 10 grand on his windows. These windows have a u-value of 1.1 and are solid wood.

He is now acting as an agent for the company. The quotation I received for Solid Wood, argon filled, low e, windows was the same as a reputable Irish Firm's price for U-pvc.


----------



## bobo

I heard of somebody who saved 50k visiting poland to buy and transport home windows for a very large house circa 4500sqft.


----------



## DeirdreL

my dad got his windows and doors from Sweden for €11k, that was for two doors, one dormer window, two bay windows, four large windows and two regular windows, he saved at least €15k based on the size of his house

well worth the research, but make sure you get a proper window fitter

DeirdreL


----------



## beaky

My neighbour is building new 4000 sq ft hse, circular in shape.  Getting his (52  )windows made by 'George Windows' in poland and transporting himself own builder to install.  [broken link removed]  He recons he is saving 20k on what he thinks are top quality windows.  That is net of the 3k transport costs.  I am waiting to see the windows he gets before including them in my list of suppliers for quotes.  Couple of months should do it.


----------



## ubiquitous

Have window prices gone crazy or am I missing something? I paid IR£6,000 for 32 good-quality pvc windows, about 6 years ago. This was by no means the cheapest option at the time. Are people really spending 8-10 times of this figure now?


----------



## granville

Just make sure if your windows open in and are tilt and turn ( which is great for fire regs) that enough space is left above top of window to hang window dressings. ( blinds)
I have been having a few problems with some clients homes and they cant get blinds they want.


----------



## Reggie

DeirdreL said:


> my dad got his windows and doors from Sweden for €11k, that was for two doors, one dormer window, two bay windows, four large windows and two regular windows, he saved at least €15k based on the size of his house
> 
> well worth the research, but make sure you get a proper window fitter
> 
> DeirdreL



My family are in the windows game and I can guarantee you that the list you have there would never cost 26K.

Absolute ridiculous prices being spouted in this thread. 

Whats the after sales service like from Poland? Do the call out within an hour or two?


----------



## ollie30

i have been getting quotes for imported windows and from what i hear a lot are sealed units maybe a lot cheaper but what happens if a window pane is smashed do we wait 1 or 2 weeks for it to arrive from poland,denmark or where ever.not sure if its a risk i'm willing to take as mentioned after sales is important.a friend had windows fitted by mc mullan o donnel (co.tyrone) found a scratch on a pane after nearly 2 years,rep came,looked and arranged a free replacement.i,ved considered every option but might consider closer to home for good service(a lot of irish companys also give bad service)


----------



## bskinti

Got a quote off Polish fitters in dub before xmas for 12k and had to arrange delivery, since had windows fitted by local sole trader for 8k; There is 14 windows, Plus 1 large bay, front door with glass panels at both sides,back door suitable for wheel chair access, double French windows,all long lengths reinforced, timber effect with welded corners and with pickelton double glaze.and this wasn't the cheapest quote I got.


----------



## NHG

bskinti...  from your post I am presuming that you went with woodgrain pvc and not solid wood as quoted by the polish guys - no comparison between wood and pvc i'm afraid..


----------



## westernone

*Re: Comparison between PVC and Wood framed Windows*

Hi,

You mention that there is no comparison between PVC and wooden framed windows. 
For my information, could you elaborate on the differences and why one may be better than the other.


----------



## NHG

Wood is natural and does not give of any toxins... i don't mean to be rude or smart but... for the person who does not appreciate the beauty and practicality of real wood... pvc is the way to go...


----------



## ijooc

Hi
Bereco in Athlone get their windows made in Poland and import them.


----------



## puffin

Ijooc are you sure about Bereco. Thought their parent company was in UK and they were made there? Have you had any experience with this company? We have just seen there sliding sash, pretty nice. Would love to hear of anyone who had used them.
Thanks


----------



## Timber Lover

Hi
Bereco do import from Poland. We have their Sliding Sash windows installed, and we're thrilled with them.


----------



## priscilla

hi, be careful of what timber your windows are made off, i'm also trying to source wooden windows and two window suppliers have put me off any windows made of scandanavian pine; one thought they were untested for irish weather and the other had heard that one particular company had a lot of problems with windows they supplied to the west coast of ireland, they don't seem to have this problem with the east of the country. neither of these companies wanted to quote for my windows so i'm taking their advice as they have no vested interest in whatever i choose. i' m thinking of cedar wood windows now, anyone got any feedback on them?.


----------



## puffin

Timber Lover just wondered what was the wait time like for the windows after they were measured? We are considering going with them but haven't seen any of their work down here in the SE. 
Thanks


----------



## disgruntled

hi
i had polish windows and doors fitted in a new build last year,they where cheap alright and the quality is very good,but the guys fitting them made a complete balls of it. we have damp patches on the walls around some of them,you need both hands to open the doors! water comes in under the doors when we have heavy rain. you should also remember that polish windows open in not out! we had to have the blinds fitted to the windows and not the reveals so when you open the windows they dig in to the plaster on the walls and will not open fully without removing the blinds completely! we had to widen the reveals and replaster,a right pain in the ass.look at choosing windows carefully.there is no warranty from the guy who fitted my windows,he legged it back to poland with my money!


----------



## galwaytt

we just fitted Polish Rehau system windows to a new house here. Quality of the windows & esp the front door was very good.

Good point about the opening in thing, though, we missed that....it's a problem if you want to fit blinds..............also: they don't fit obscure glass in their bathroom windows as standard, like we do, so don't forget that, either..........damhik !

OTH, I just built a 3600 sq ft house, with 23 opes, from a Mayo co:
2 x french doors
1 x teak front door
21 x windows (one measuring app 1.5m x 4.5m)
Total price, inc VAT & fitting - Eur11k.

All work well.  Front ones, incl the large one, are grey, wood-grained PVC, the balance white.


----------



## galwaytt

NHG said:


> Wood is natural and does not give of any toxins... i don't mean to be rude or smart but... for the person who does not appreciate the beauty and practicality of real wood... pvc is the way to go...


 
...what about the chemicals used to treat/impregnate the timber, or the stain/varnish?  .........or we could say, "save a tree, use PVC" - wood is o.k. for those who're prepared to mind it, for those who're prepared to live with the colour of it, for those who're prepared to re-finish it every X no of years. I could even suggest that timber frames are, in fact, a cold bridge..........but I won't


----------



## Johnny Boy

I got 19 windows and two doors white pvc average size 4 1/2 * 3 1/2 feet for €5100 last october. There are pilkinton glass me very happy. Its a Galway company


----------



## Fintan

You might want to talk to Peter Ennis in Universal Building Products 053-9140386

He has a 40ft lorry come in from Poland every month full of stuff and can literally source anything. 

Here is one one of his websites www.GlassBlocks.ie


----------



## kalila

We were quoted for 22k for timber windows and front door in Ireland  but we got our windows in Poland for 11k (including 18 windows, patio door, 2 balcony doors and front door). They are beutiful, finished to the highest standards, solid wood (mahogony) and we are extremely happy with them. and who cares about after sales service, if you're saving 11K??!! You can always call your local handy man to replace the glass or hinges or handles. The transport was 3k but we also brought tiles, furniture and floors at the same time so it really worked out cheap. Highly recommended!


----------



## computerman

Having read all the replys above, can someone recommend a transport company to ship windows from Warsaw? 
Ive ordered my windows and doors but only have one quote from a transport company, would like another just to be sure.......


----------



## brk

Hi Kalila. 

Could you let us know who you used in Poland so I can check them out. We need to put in wood windows and the cost is very expensive - so a reduction in price would be great. Pine is not suitable for the SE unfortunately.thanks brk


----------



## Sue Ellen

brk said:


> Hi Kalila.
> 
> Could you let us know who you used in Poland so I can check them out. We need to put in wood windows and the cost is very expensive - so a reduction in price would be great. Pine is not suitable for the SE unfortunately.thanks brk



See his other post  re. recommendation for his windows.


----------



## yakis

brk said:


> Hi Kalila.
> 
> Could you let us know who you used in Poland so I can check them out. We need to put in wood windows and the cost is very expensive - so a reduction in price would be great. Pine is not suitable for the SE unfortunately.thanks brk


pm me your no.


----------



## angela59

Yakis,

Could you share the information with the rest of the forum - would also like to know the name of the company.

Many thanks.


----------



## yakis

First sorry about my English, is still poor after good  few years here, now I doing a Job around Limerick and the man import most of materials for his house(400m2) from Poland . He said if I want he may give me a number of company which supply  transport   for him .I will know details tomorrow that’s why I ask about pm . sorry . I will know the details tomorrow and then I will share with all. Sorry again . to be fair I will find out myself other companies, there is lots of them.


----------



## angela59

Hi Yakis,

No problem, don't apologise about your english it is very good.

angela59


----------



## yakis

Transforte 0048618242781
C.Hartwig Gdynia SA 0048228730260
Hof-Trans 0048227874420
Vega-Trans0048914187444
I don’t know do they speak English. If not contact me pm, I will organize that for .No connection with any of the companies, no charge, just a fewer(^)  ;-).


----------



## yakis

angela59                      
Thanks for good words .


----------



## computerman

The company Im using are in the south I can give you the details if you require them. I'm getting upvc.  A polich friend gave me the contact. When I initally contacted them the price was 2K dearer.  I immediatly replied saying that i wanted the Polish price not the Irish price!  Within 2 mins the price had droped by the 2k.

So dont be afraid to negiotate.  Im also shopping around for a composite door. I was quoted 2,800 here.  Im told that I can get it for 450 euro in Poland. 

However transport is the big unknown.


----------



## johnnyg

I would love to know what kind of windows people are putting in for the prices quoted above and the alleged savings. PVC is PVC where ever it comes from. I got the following quote for woodgrain PVC windows with low e-glass with a U value per unit of 1.6:
4' 2" X 4' 3" Quantity 14
3' 0" X 3' 6" Quantity 2
4' 2" X 3' 6" Quantity 2
2' 6" X 3' 6" Quantity 1
6' 0" X 4' 3" Quantity 1
single PVC back door
Double French doors
Teak front door with glass panels at either side.
It came in at 7.5K including installation plus aftersales service, if i opted for a wooden laminated version with a U-value of 1.1 was 2.5K more.

Am i missing something here with regards pvc windows????


----------



## computerman

Who quoted you this price?

My windows are all tilt and turn with 2 sets of patio doors. 
1  870 x 1100  tilt and turn
21800


----------



## computerman

1  870 x 1100 tilt and turn full opening
2 1800 x 1100  2 openings
3 2400 x 1500  2 openings tilt and turn
4 as above
5 1800 x 1200 2 side openings
6 550 1550 side opening
7 french doors 1800 x 2100
8 1550 x 1550 2 top openings
9 700 x 1550 side opening
10 as above
11 french doors tilt and turn slide 1800 x 2100
12 1100 1800 side opening tilt and turn
13 1200 x 1800 2 side openings tilt and turn

toughened safety  etc etc

gas filled blah blah

all knobs and knockers......

1/3 deposit down balance on completion
hardwood window boards included if i want them
espag window locks
multi locking doors

3,900 euro incl vat.

Personally, all I want is a window i can see out of and one that will keep the elements out  .
If an irish company can give me this then i'll run with them.

I have got companies that will supply and fit my windows to the extension but who will not do the old part of the house.

So if i have to arrange fitting i may as well as arrange the whole lot.

Irish suppliers are going to have to wake up and smell the roses.  The world has got smaller and the celtic tiger is gone!!!

As far as after sales are concerned, it seem to me that you can be weeks waiting for someone to come back to you when you buy irish, so I'll sort out any problems myself.

Finally just so I dont cheese off any irish suppliers out there, Im not recommending any one to buy foreign, I'm just stating that it suits me to do it!!!

BTW I've been given the number for a company called schenker for the transport. has any one used them?


----------



## Donnachain

Does anyone have any links to these polish sites pleasee


----------



## eire1977

Johnny Boy said:


> I got 19 windows and two doors white pvc average size 4 1/2 * 3 1/2 feet for €5100 last october. There are pilkinton glass me very happy. Its a Galway company




Johnny Boy,
Will soon be starting a build in Co. Galway (Timbre Frame) - can you tell me the name of the Galway company that supplied you with your windows?  PM me if you prefer


----------



## Tulach

Computerman what is the name of the company you got that quote from??


----------



## Donnachain

Does anyone have any links at all for buying windows and doors abroad. i tried searching online but couldnt locate anything. any sites german, sweden, polish anything would help?


----------



## Jolly Man

http://sashalucladwoodenwindows.blogspot.com/

Just a blog i found last night have no affiliation whatsoever

http://www.sjodalshus.se/ie 
swedishtradecentre@gmail.com 

Im in talks with the swedish crowd regarding my own house!


----------



## disgruntled

Reggie said:


> My family are in the windows game and I can guarantee you that the list you have there would never cost 26K.
> 
> Absolute ridiculous prices being spouted in this thread.
> 
> Whats the after sales service like from Poland? Do the call out within an hour or two?


 
fair play to you,everything should'nt be about cost.i had polish builders in,who installed windows sourced from poland and built a two storey extension for me.they and my guarantee have since disappeared!
just be very careful,there's a lot to be said for backup!
no irish window installer will be interested if you get into difficulties


----------



## ninsaga

computerman said:


> BTW I've been given the number for a company called schenker for the transport. has any one used them?



Schenker are a very big company & reputable enough.... you may want to insure goods for any potential damage during transportation. 
Incidently, you will want to make sure that they are packed/crated/secured correctly for the long journey.


----------



## Donnachain

Thanks so much Jolly man


----------



## galwaytt

NHG said:


> Wood is natural and does not give of any toxins... i don't mean to be rude or smart but... for the person who does not appreciate the beauty and practicality of real wood... pvc is the way to go...


 

or, Save A Tree, Use PVC.

I appreciate the beauty and quality of my grey-coloured uPVC.  I do not appreciate all the hassle and maintenance of timber for my windows.   Now, everyone is different, of course, but to suggest the timber is superior to uPVC is a bit too simplistic.

They both have their places, and uses.  

btw, we used Polish windows in a house, but one thing to bear in mind (and I assume other imports, too.......) - they do not use window cills like ours, so the frames came with no downstand/nib at the front, to cover the cill.    I would not use any window that just relied on a sealant at that point - it will dry out, and it will leak - both water and air (tightness.......)


----------



## S.L.F

galwaytt said:


> or, Save A Tree, Use PVC.
> 
> I appreciate the beauty and quality of my grey-coloured uPVC.  I do not appreciate all the hassle and maintenance of timber for my windows.   Now, everyone is different, of course, but to suggest the timber is superior to uPVC is a bit too simplistic.
> 
> They both have their places, and uses.



uPVC has a life of 10 to 15 years then starts to deteriorate the only way to get it back to complete insulation efficiency and colour is to take it out and replace it completely.
In that same time you`d have to re-finish your wooden windows 3 times at a fraction of the cost of replacement. Not to mention the fact that a time will come when uPVC will be outlawed then* you`ll* have to get wooden windows in then. Of course anybody who gets wooden windows now won`t have that problem.


----------



## ollie30

My In Laws Have Pvc Windows In Nearly 26yrs ,double Glazing Needs Replacing Alright And Seals Gone Now In One Patio/;balcony Sliding Door But Otherwise Are Fine And Frames Wont Need Replacing.dont Understand How Thermal Efficiancy Could Be Effected As Its Air Chambers Not Gas Filled Foam In Most Upvc Windows That Insulate


----------



## S.L.F

ollie30 said:


> My In Laws Have Pvc Windows In Nearly 26yrs ,double Glazing Needs Replacing Alright AndSeals Gone Now In One Patio/;balcony Sliding Door But Otherwise Are Fine And Frames Wont Need Replacing.dont Understand How Thermal Efficiancy Could Be Effected As Its Air Chambers Not Gas Filled Foam In Most Upvc Windows That Insulate



Sorry I should have said uPVC lasts forever but the seals, hinges, handles  sliding mechanisms won't if it was wood you'd be able to just replace the bits but not with uPVC.

I have 2 uPVC windows in my flat they are about 15 years old the seals have deteriorated, I have hunted the length of Ireland trying to find new seals for them the only answer I've been given by window people is you've got to replace the windows entirely, apparently seal design has changed over time, i.e. new ones won't fit.

If you put a new piece of white uPVC beside your old white uPVC windows you'll see the difference between them easily. If you don't want tatty, yellowish looking frames you'll have to put new windows in because you can't paint uPVC and if you could that would defeat the whole purpose of having them in and would the first place.

As for the few problems that your in-laws are having with their uPVC windows I can guarantee those problems will escalate. Within a few years they'll be putting in new windows because problems with windows always keep coming, at least with wood you can fix them easily but you can't do anything with uPVC

.....except put new ones in....


Yours


----------



## Jacek

hello,

I've come across this thread. someone asked about links to any Polish websites. as I'm Polish I may be of some help. here it goes:

* timber/ pvc windows
http://www.slowinscy.com/

* timber windows
http://www.stolbud.pl/
http://www.eurostyl.net.pl/

* pvc/alu ones
http://www.oknoplast.com.pl/
http://www.abatex.pl/

from what I checked the above given sites have the English version available.

I haven't used any of those windows myself but my in-laws in Poland did some home improvements recently and ia. got Velux timber windows installed in their roof. Velux are quite well known in PL of high quality roof/attic solutions, however their site appears to be in Polish only. nevertheless if anyone's interested there it is:
http://www.velux.pl/Produkty/Okna_do_poddaszy/

best of luck. regards,

Jacek


----------



## angela59

Hi Jacek,

Thanks for the websites, they are very helpful and look impressive.

Many thanks

Angela59


----------



## Petal

Here's a couple of austrian companies, they specialise in alu/wood alu/pcv products
http://www.internorm.at/cps/rde/xchg/internorm_at/?rdeLocaleAttr=de
http://www.hrachowina.at/

Finding this thread very educational. I'm thinking about getting windows myself - I like the alu/wood combination and I'm astounded by the price differences people report here. Definitely need to do some serious homework.


----------



## LMNOP

*Importing Windows from Poland - is it worth it for 5 windows?*

Just wondering, 
Would it be worth going to a polish window company for 5 wood framed windows?
We need to replace 5 windows in the old part of the house (matching is not an issue) Plus a front door, but the doorstore in Belfast seem to be the best value for the door. 
Tks.


----------



## computerman

I've just bought my windows and doors in the process of picking up a wood pellet stove.

Can any one advise on transport? i want to use a truck not a container.

Someone suggested a company called baku but I cant find any information on them.

tnx


----------



## mercman

Due to the downturn in construction it's as cheap to get your windows n this country as to buying them overseas.


----------



## computerman

As a cost accountant in the construction sector, I'd have to disagree with that last post.....


----------



## lorna

just ordered all our windows and doors last week for house and garage for €14,000 supplied and fitted. they are bog oak inside and outside, 33 windows (not huge ones) mostly 900mm - 1000mm, 1 set of french doors, front door with two side windows and fan window above door, back door and door for garage.
i am happy enough with this and the company concerned is well recommended and established in the Midlands for many years now. we also went and looked at 4 of their finished jobs and all were very happy with their work.
to be honest, i have never considered buying windows direct from Poland, cant be bothered with the hassle and i am happy using local people to do everything for me.  i am based in London so building from my office here !  and so far absolutely everything is running great, not one issue yet and may it stay that way.


----------



## leon112

i find that hard to believe,


----------



## lorna

what do you find hard to believe ?! are you referring to my post ? please be more specific.
how much the windows are ?
the fact i have never considered buying windows from Poland?
or armchair building ?
my windows are standard bog oak pvc. , the windows you are looking for are obviously a much higher spec (ref. your other posting) if they are costing 54,000 but i think i would like them made of gold for that amount.


----------



## computerman

OK....

I phoned 4 companies to bring in my windows (15 windows 2 sets of French doors one pair opening inwards and the other pair opening outwards) The kitchen window is 2.8 meters long which apparently is a problem for transport.  All the windows and doors are tilt and turn including the center pane of the front living room.  High uv factor, sound proof and argon filed glass.  Total cost 3,800.00.

As for as the transport is concerned, without mentioning names I was quoted 3800 for a full truck (unnecessary) to 1500 (priced on cubic volume).  Then just as an after thought, I contacted a courier who delivers to Poland but usually comes back with only a few parcels.  My windows are being collected from the factory and delivered to my door in a boxed truck, for 800 euro.

Job done.


----------



## Soldier

Thank you so much Jacek


----------



## Neadyk

Donnachain, I just had my windows fitted from Austria.  They are fantastic quality and half the price of some manufacturers in Ireland.  Check out http://www.homepro.at/.  Andreas is the contact there and he is in Ireland quite regularly and will discuss options with you.  He is super efficient as are they guys who come to fit them.  If you have any problems they fix them straight away no questions asked.  Couldnt recommend them enough.  I mentioned them on this site before but only had the windows fitted recently and am even more impressesd.


----------



## napper

any feedback since they windows were installed?


----------



## napper

Hi, Kalila,
I am about to build my house, and am interested in contacting your scource. Can you post it please?


----------



## Sue Ellen

napper said:


> Hi, Kalila,
> I am about to build my house, and am interested in contacting your scource. Can you post it please?



Hi Napper,

Kalila hasn't been around AAM since November, 2007.


----------



## Tempral

computerman said:


> OK....
> 
> High uv factor, sound proof and argon filed glass.  Total cost 3,800.00.
> I contacted a courier who delivers to Poland but usually comes back with only a few parcels.  My windows are being collected from the factory and delivered to my door in a boxed truck, for 800 euro.
> 
> Job done.




Hi Computerman, thats a great deal, I'm building atm, any chance you could PM me the details on the supplier and courier you used? Thanks,

T


----------



## suzie

Neadyk said:


> Donnachain, I just had my windows fitted from Austria.  They are fantastic quality and half the price of some manufacturers in Ireland.  Check out http://www.homepro.at/.  Andreas is the contact there and he is in Ireland quite regularly and will discuss options with you.  He is super efficient as are they guys who come to fit them.  If you have any problems they fix them straight away no questions asked.  Couldnt recommend them enough.  I mentioned them on this site before but only had the windows fitted recently and am even more impressesd.



I can concur with the above. very happy with the windows.


----------



## galwaytt

We just finished putting up a house for a client last week, and she got a quote for her windows from a local company for:

22 Windows (various sizes) uPVC
1 front door with side windows (teak)
1 3m French door uPVC

Supplied and fitted, 2-week delivery, Eur 7000.


----------



## galwaytt

S.L.F said:


> uPVC has a life of 10 to 15 years then starts to deteriorate the only way to get it back to complete insulation efficiency and colour is to take it out and replace it completely.


 
Sorry, but that is incorrect. I have Green uPVC since 1996 and it's still perfectly fine - our previous house has uPVC (tilt/turn), since 1988, and they're still fine too.


----------



## S.L.F

I suggest you read all the posts in future because this was only 2 posts later.



S.L.F said:


> Sorry I should have said uPVC lasts forever but the seals, hinges, handles  sliding mechanisms won't if it was wood you'd be able to just replace the bits but not with uPVC.
> 
> I have 2 uPVC windows in my flat they are about 15 years old the seals have deteriorated, I have hunted the length of Ireland trying to find new seals for them the only answer I've been given by window people is you've got to replace the windows entirely, apparently seal design has changed over time, i.e. new ones won't fit.
> 
> If you put a new piece of white uPVC beside your old white uPVC windows you'll see the difference between them easily. If you don't want tatty, yellowish looking frames you'll have to put new windows in because you can't paint uPVC and if you could that would defeat the whole purpose of having them in and would the first place.
> 
> As for the few problems that your in-laws are having with their uPVC windows I can guarantee those problems will escalate. Within a few years they'll be putting in new windows because problems with windows always keep coming, at least with wood you can fix them easily but you can't do anything with uPVC
> 
> .....except put new ones in....
> 
> 
> Yours





There is wealth of information out there about why we should not be using uPVC but people keep going on about how cheap it is.

That is what it is...*cheap.*

My view is that when all the PVC windows have to come out in a few years time it will probably cost a bomb to get recycled.

I personally won't mind because I won't use the damn things.

Yours

*SLF

*ps the windows were in the flat when I bought it.


----------



## galwaytt

I suggest you pull off your blinkers: your wooden windows also have hinges, seals and associated hardware - and probably from the same factory the uPVC guys use......if it fails on uPVC systems, it'll fail on your wooden one too.........the window frame has nothing to do with it.

And we already know that 10's of 1000's of houses in Ireland have pulled out their timber, and put in alternatives already. It's extremely unlikely they'll ever have to do it again.

If wood framed windows were such a success, neither uPVC nor Alu - would ever have got off the ground. They did so because wooden framed windows need maintenance - and lots of it. In this climate, with a lot of wind-driven rain, they need even more maintenance, and so long as you're happy with doing that, that's fine, but don't try and kid anyone that it's necessarily better.

I'm not anti-wood, btw, far from it.  But everything has it's place - if it didn't, we'd all drive Micra's............

Another Polish company I've heard good stuff about, from one of our own clients (I haven't used them personally) is these guys:    http://www.bertrand.pl/    The sales guy there is Scottish, Christopher Rowell, and delivery to Ireland is something they do all the time, apparently.    Pricing I saw nearly gave Oak windows for the price of Pine, here..........


----------



## S.L.F

galwaytt said:


> I suggest you pull off your blinkers: your wooden windows also have hinges, seals and associated hardware - and probably from the same factory the uPVC guys use......if it fails on uPVC systems, it'll fail on your wooden one too.........the window frame has nothing to do with it.
> 
> And we already know that 10's of 1000's of houses in Ireland have pulled out their timber, and put in alternatives already. It's extremely unlikely they'll ever have to do it again.
> 
> If wood framed windows were such a success, neither uPVC nor Alu - would ever have got off the ground. They did so because wooden framed windows need maintenance - and lots of it. In this climate, with a lot of wind-driven rain, they need even more maintenance, and so long as you're happy with doing that, that's fine, but don't try and kid anyone that it's necessarily better.



Firstly the type of hinges and brass work I use are designed to last hundreds of years not the 25 year max that has been set on uPVC windows. Plus if something breaks on a timber window you can just replace it but with a uPVC window you have to replace the whole frame. If you decide you want to change the handles on a wooden window all you do is go the your local shop buy them and fit them..... can't do that with a uPVC window can you?

uPVC has a life of 25 years not a hundred like wood if properly maintained.
I know this because I have restored windows that are 250 years old.
This is many times the absolute max projected life of uPVC windows. I happen to know there are buildings that are 400 years old that still have their original windows.
I am currently in the process of removing my own single glaze and putting in double glazed units, my windows are 60 years old and are still in very good condition, uPVC would not have lasted this long.

Regarding the maintenance of windows you have been brainwashed by  uPVC salesmen or you are one yourself.
The fact of the matter is that people paint their houses every few years or so.
What is the problem with painting the windows at the same time.
It is recommended that you paint your windows about every 5 to 7 years, no big deal!!!

Regarding the thousands of house holders that have been suckered into removing their good wood windows to put in inferior, toxic and ugly glaring white windows with the false promise of low maintence well all I can say is that there are even more thousands of houses that have asbestos in them.
They were told lies as well.

One last thing before I go, uPVC is made from oil products and we all know it's a diminishing resource so what are they going to use when its gone.....

The answer is wood....

If you want to look at what other people think about uPVC have a look at this link [broken link removed]


----------



## galwaytt

the problem with your reply, as you've just mentioned, is that you have a vested interest in windows being of wood.......

Unless you're a metallurgist, and have your own foundry, then you have no idea what your hinges are made of, or how long they last.   

As for the maintenance - you're missing the point - some people have absolutely no interest in, nor desire to, paint their windows, at any interval.  Take a look at any house fitted with Velux windows over the last 20 years, for example, and see how ratty a lot of their frames are.......the vast majority are not maintained.   For them, then uPVC is entirely suitable.   Some of the very first windows produced in Germany in the 50's are still in use, so until such time as they've stood for your target of 250, then they cannot be faulted.   Tests on PVC piping in Germany and Netherlands, under pressure after 40+ years has been extrapolated to be in excess of 100 years, and plastic is now the standard pipe used in Gas lines.    Just look into the next Bord Gais pothole and witness the yellow pipe.......

As for toxic - sure, uPVC is an oil by-product - but it's basically inert in a window application.  But if you think by using wood you're not using any oil, or preservative chemicals, you're deluded.  First of all - and I'm in the timber business, btw, consuming about 70m3 per month - it all comes from a few key locations, and comes at a premium.  Secondly, to get it here costs a fortune - and timber has both mass and volume, for freight purposes......getting it from Arkangel is not cheap.  And processing timber consumes huge amounts of oil in the forestry, and energy generally in processing.   It's still a fabulous material, and I use it in a structural capacity, so appreciate entirely its properties - indeed, just last Saturday I took delivery of a 13m x 600mm x 240mm beam from Austria - but decrying uPVC is a waste of time.  Energy even.  It's here, and it's here to stay, and it has it's uses and benefits.

As for using wood when the oil runs out - only if you intend to float it down the river, because without oil, it'll never reach these shores.


----------



## computerman

Why are people getting uptight over the structure of windows.  At the end of the day, timber requires constant maintenance, with paints etc., the handles will be made of plastic, rubber seals, ..........    

I have my pvc, I will get approx 10 - 15 years out of it, I will be putting in a new timber front door - hardwood - It will be painted every couple of years. Cheap - sorry I mean inexpensive - . 

Thats what I consider best of both worlds.


----------



## S.L.F

galwaytt said:


> And we already know that 10's of 1000's of houses in Ireland have pulled out their timber, and put in alternatives already. It's extremely unlikely they'll ever have to do it again.





galwaytt said:


> *Some *of the very first windows produced in Germany in the 50's are still in use.



You can't have it both ways either they last or they don't.

Regarding the oil situation your arguement is flawed if you don't have oil then you can't make uPVC windows so timber is the next oblivious choice since we can grow it here.

I read some of your previous posts on different threads and I see you are in the building game making houses of sorts.
I'd just bet you mainly use uPVC windows.

Computerman the point I try to make in this thread is that we should not be using uPVC even using aluminium is better that uPVC, but wood for preference
Galwaytt is quite correct I do have a vested interest, I don't want to leave our future generations with a toxic legacy.


----------



## sabre

S.L.F said:


> You can't have it both ways either they last or they don't.
> 
> Regarding the oil situation your arguement is flawed if you don't have oil then you can't make uPVC windows so timber is the next oblivious choice since we can grow it here.
> 
> I read some of your previous posts on different threads and I see you are in the building game making houses of sorts.
> I'd just bet you mainly use uPVC windows.
> 
> Computerman the point I try to make in this thread is that we should not be using uPVC even using aluminium is better that uPVC, but wood for preference
> Galwaytt is quite correct I do have a vested interest, I don't want to leave our future generations with a toxic legacy.


 
S.L.F. you are not suggesting that we use homegrown timber for windows are you...., sure its hardly good enough for wood pellets.

Some of the statements you are making about pvc windows are clearly incorrect , in as far as they can be easily maintained and repaired without being replaced. Stating that aluminium is better than upvc is really stretching the limits , I,d be interested to know whether you have actually fabricated pvc or aluminium products.

And what may I ask are " houses of sorts " that g..tt is making

sabre


----------



## S.L.F

Sabre,

Nice to talk to a fellow professional again.

There was a time when homegrown timber was good enough for all the woodwork around the house and not just in the fire place.
Why can't we grow it again?

I mean lets face facts oil is running out so we have to change from uPVC to something else. All too soon it won't be a choice about whether it's gonna be wood or uPVC because there won't be any uPVC to be had.

I have been told by people of how much maintainence there is involved with wooden windows and it's just not true. All your windows need is to be painted once every 5 to 7 years. I mean you gotta cut your grass, paint your internal walls so whats the big deal with painting your windows.
People have managed for hundreds of years to do their windows without it being a hassle so why is it a hassle now.

Regarding repairs I know of several stories of people trying to get someone to fix their uPVC windows without success mostly they end up getting a total new window, then the new window always manages to look far whiter than the older windows.

The nearest I have gotten to work and uPVC or aluminium windows has been to clean them.

Galwaytt's *houses o**f sorts*, I'm actually not too sure that's why I said houses of sorts, I get the impression he does pre-fab houses but this was only after a brief glance through his previous posts so I could be wrong and probably am. The only person who could put me wise to that would be Galwaytt themselves.

Regards

SLF


----------



## angela59

Hi S.L.F.

It boils down to price also - have had quotes for a newbuild with timber windows - aluclad exterior there are a lot of windows in the house and the price was in the E46,000 - E50,000 range now I can turn around and get a nice looking oak woodgrain uPVC with all the regs meaning argon filled thermal low e coating - same as the Aluclad but for E20,000 - E25,000.  By choice if I had deep pockets would rather go for the aluclad but something has to give and if the uPVC gives as good a u value as the timber aluclad and if it looks decent enough I think uPVC I would go for.  On present house I have uPVC on main house for 15 years with no problems and very good acoustic value - I installed a sunroom with slated roof 3 years ago and put in marvin timber aluclad windows argon filled at huge expense - they look lovely and the wood is lovely to look at but acoustic wise I can hear everything - I could afford it on a sunroom but to finish the house in the same would be very expensive.  I take on board what you say about maintenance 5 to 7 years is not bad but I do think it depends on your site - orientation of house and all that.  If I could install timber windows for the same price as uPVC I would go for the timber but so long as it would be every 5 to 7 years maintenance, it's not putting on the varnish that a lot of people hate - it's the sanding and then varnishing it can be quite tedious or it can be a labour of love for some people.


----------



## Dreamhouse

Was reading posts about windows and was suprised, that nobody mentioned designing, survey, fitting of the windows...
You can buy the best window on the market, but if the window is designed, surveyed, fitted wrong - you have your money wasted.
I do agree, importing windows is a real saving (www.hronas.lt btw), but have closer look what you're getting for your money. Aluclad is not the same aluclad in dansk, rationel, doleta, nordman, etc. 
Every company (decent) has its own designs, constructional solutions.
My advice: stay away from the "garage based" companies. They tend to apear on the market, offering cheap stuff, then dissapearing.

People say: cheap meat is for dogs.

p.s. hardware on timber windows is from the same supliers as PVC - siegenia, GU...


----------



## galwaytt

S.L.F said:


> .........There was a time when homegrown timber was good enough for all the woodwork around the house and not just in the fire place.........Why can't we grow it again? ........
> Galwaytt's......... I'm  I get the impression he does pre-fab houses but this was only after a brief glance through his previous posts so I could be wrong and probably am. The only person who could put me wise to that would be Galwaytt themselves.


 
No, you're right, I do work in a - shock ! - wood based industry, make factory built houses.  As such, we use a lot of wood, of all kinds, the point I'm making is I'm not blind to the advantages, for a lot of people, of uPVC.   As sure as there is good/bad uPVC, there is good/bad timber.........

As for native timber : you're right there too - the stuff in the country now is fairly dire - we can't use any of it.  Even BRE picked up on it in testing, so all the wood in our houses now is imported, planed, C18 or higher from Finland or Russia.    As soon as you put a piece of it down beside native stuff you can see the difference in quality.......


----------



## PolishWindow

Dreamhouse said:


> Was reading posts about windows and was suprised, that nobody mentioned designing, survey, fitting of the windows...
> You can buy the best window on the market, but if the window is designed, surveyed, fitted wrong - you have your money wasted.


 
It is right , but idea is that it is easy find someone who can do profesionally glazing project, sourvey , fit and organize delivery from Poland . 
In this way it is safe and cheap business


----------



## Fitch-Lock

Nowadays there is quite a lot of companies that offer windows made and imported from Poland & Lithuania, some of them big manufacturers that won't directly admit to doing so.

Nearly all big Polish manufacturers now sell to UK through Uk-based distributors, who do offer design, survey, fitting etc. Check out e.g.

Bereco (www.bereco.co.uk)
Adpol (www.adpol-gb.co.uk)
SG Windows (www.sgwindows.co.uk)
Eco Redwood Windows  (www.eco-redwoodwindows.com)
www.Timberwindows.com

and many more, there's lots of them! They all have different prices, product range, aftersales service, some offer fitting, some not etc. 

If you are looking for anything in particular you just need to shop around, but it's definitely worth as as the products generally tend to be much better than what is made in the UK.

Regards


----------



## Leo

Hi Fitch-Lock, welcome to AAM. In accordance with the posting guidelines, could you confirm whether you have any association with the above company other than being a satisfied customer?
Leo


----------



## Fitch-Lock

I am closely involved with fitting of timber windows though not directly with the companies I listed (btw these are 5 different ones)

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## Leo

Fitch-Lock said:


> I am closely involved with fitting of timber windows though not directly with the companies I listed (btw these are 5 different ones)
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


 
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## dubgem

Just wanted to post in reply to people concerned about how to hang curtains/blinds with Polish windows, as they open inwards. 

My parents lived in Poland for a few years (they're Irish) and the windows in their house had thin, silver coloured venetian blinds _between_ the two panes of the double glazing. You could angle the blinds open or closed and also pull them up completely to get an unobstructed view, just like normal venetian blinds - but they never got dirty because they were sandwiched between the two panes of glass. 

I'd never seen those kind of windows before (or since), I don't know how common they are in Poland but it seemed (still seems) like a fantastic idea and surely worth looking into if you're thinking of importing Polish windows.


----------



## Suziewon

Hi, 
You wouldn't believe the difference in price, im doing a simple kitchen extension and just for 4 velux and french doors iv'e saved over €1000 euro just going to northern ireland, an hour away. But the biggest shock has been Travertine Tiles which are €1000 in the uk, including 300 delivery charge, qouted €9000 here!!! there are so many companies dealing with importing now, you really have to do a lot of net trawling though. Iv'e decided to source all the materials myself for my extension at this stage, it's unfortunate but the price difference is just to much!


----------



## TripMeUp

Suziewon,
Can you give us the name of the source for your tile quotes?
€1000 in the uk, including 300 delivery charge sounds brilliant..

thanks


----------



## louisemartin

Suziewon said:


> Hi,
> You wouldn't believe the difference in price, im doing a simple kitchen extension and just for 4 velux and french doors iv'e saved over €1000 euro just going to northern ireland, an hour away. But the biggest shock has been Travertine Tiles which are €1000 in the uk, including 300 delivery charge, qouted €9000 here!!! there are so many companies dealing with importing now, you really have to do a lot of net trawling though. Iv'e decided to source all the materials myself for my extension at this stage, it's unfortunate but the price difference is just to much!


 
I'd also like any contact details you have for the tile and velux supplier!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## riddles

Hi,

I'm wondering how much it would cost to get a PVC porch - with an aluminium door.  I think the porch is 10 feet by 3 but walled on one side.
I got one quote of 1000€ to build up the step and a then 3K for the porch itself.

Thanks,


----------



## Leo

riddles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering how much it would cost to get a PVC porch - with an aluminium door. I think the porch is 10 feet by 3 but walled on one side.
> I got one quote of 1000€ to build up the step and a then 3K for the porch itself.
> 
> Thanks,


 
What has this got to do with importing windows from Poland?
Leo


----------



## pjmcke

galwaytt said:


> we just fitted Polish Rehau system windows to a new house here. Quality of the windows & esp the front door was very good.
> 
> Good point about the opening in thing, though, we missed that....it's a problem if you want to fit blinds..............also: they don't fit obscure glass in their bathroom windows as standard, like we do, so don't forget that, either..........damhik !
> 
> OTH, I just built a 3600 sq ft house, with 23 opes, from a Mayo co:
> 2 x french doors
> 1 x teak front door
> 21 x windows (one measuring app 1.5m x 4.5m)
> Total price, inc VAT & fitting - Eur11k.
> 
> All work well. Front ones, incl the large one, are grey, wood-grained PVC, the balance white.


 

Can you PM me your supplier as I am embarking on a new build in Mayo and windows are currently coming in at 28000 at present.
Kind Regards,
P.J.


----------



## reidJ

After energy efficiency, surely the most important thing about windows is the appearance?  While uPVC might be appropriate in some situations, in others they are totally inappropriate. 

Many of the steel windows in the 20s terrace where I live have been replaced with uPVC and the thick frames just ugly.  Aluminium seems a much better choice, but replacing with metal, would, for me, be the best possible option. 

As with wood, there is a beauty with the thin lines of metal windows that CANNOT be replicated with plastic!


----------



## S.L.F

reidJ said:


> After energy efficiency, surely the most important thing about windows is the appearance? While uPVC might be appropriate in some situations, in others they are totally inappropriate.
> 
> Many of the steel windows in the 20s terrace where I live have been replaced with uPVC and the thick frames just ugly. Aluminium seems a much better choice, but replacing with metal, would, for me, be the best possible option.
> 
> As with wood, there is a beauty with the thin lines of metal windows that CANNOT be replicated with plastic!


 
reidj you should have a look at this forum archiseek.com this thread on pvc would be of great interest to you,

[broken link removed]


----------



## galway.

hi pj can u let mme know what window supplier u used im workin in claremorris and starting to build in galway soon


----------



## Limericklad

Just received quotes back on a new build in Limerick today, two companies quoted so far for 37 windoes, 3 french doors and front and back door, wood alu clad. first quote 39,000 + vat, second quote 42,000 (vat incl). Not sure if these people have heard of the recession !!!


----------



## S.L.F

Limericklad said:


> Just received quotes back on a new build in Limerick today, two companies quoted so far for 37 windoes, 3 french doors and front and back door, wood alu clad. first quote 39,000 + vat, second quote 42,000 (vat incl). Not sure if these people have heard of the recession !!!


 
37 windows, 3 french doors, a front door and a back door....recession

.


----------



## Sconhome

Limericklad said:


> Not sure if these people have heard of the recession !!!



Probably not, but with all those windows you'll see them coming.

Average cost per window is 800-1000 supply and fitted, so while its a lot of money it should not be far from you budget expectations from your planning stages.

BTW How much were you expecting to spend? and what is the floor ares of the house?


----------



## aboyjacksie

hi could you send me the details of the supplier and transport company for the windows. thanks


----------



## aboyjacksie

computerman said:


> Why are people getting uptight over the structure of windows. At the end of the day, timber requires constant maintenance, with paints etc., the handles will be made of plastic, rubber seals, ..........
> 
> I have my pvc, I will get approx 10 - 15 years out of it, I will be putting in a new timber front door - hardwood - It will be painted every couple of years. Cheap - sorry I mean inexpensive - .
> 
> Thats what I consider best of both worlds.


 

hi computer man could you send me details of the supplier and transport company you used for your windows. thanks


----------



## aboyjacksie

galwaytt said:


> we just fitted Polish Rehau system windows to a new house here. Quality of the windows & esp the front door was very good.
> 
> Good point about the opening in thing, though, we missed that....it's a problem if you want to fit blinds..............also: they don't fit obscure glass in their bathroom windows as standard, like we do, so don't forget that, either..........damhik !
> 
> OTH, I just built a 3600 sq ft house, with 23 opes, from a Mayo co:
> 2 x french doors
> 1 x teak front door
> 21 x windows (one measuring app 1.5m x 4.5m)
> Total price, inc VAT & fitting - Eur11k.
> 
> All work well. Front ones, incl the large one, are grey, wood-grained PVC, the balance white.


 

can you send me the details of the company you used for your windows?
many thanks


----------



## aboyjacksie

hi galwaytt could you send me the details of the company you used for your windows


----------

